# Looking for a friendly rider in Lisbon/Sintra to join for Sintra ride this May



## markmyers (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi there my name is Mark and I'm going to be in Lisbon may 5th-10th and I REALLY want to ride mountain bikes in Sintra. All the tours are booked up so I'm looking for perhaps someone who lives there and I can hire to take me for a ride around Sintra. Or if you have a group going perhaps I can join you for the ride? I just need to know where to rent a full suspension bike. I am experienced/fit with background of racing. I love enduro type riding. I love riding with groups and I love beer afterwards.
Thank you!
Mark

Oi lá meu nome é Mark e eu vou estar em Lisboa pode quinto-décima e eu realmente quero montar bicicletas de montanha em Sintra. Todos os passeios são agendados assim que eu estou procurando , talvez, alguém que vive lá e posso contratar para me levar para um passeio em torno de Sintra. Ou se você tiver um grupo indo talvez eu possa acompanhá-lo para o passeio ? Eu só preciso saber onde alugar uma bicicleta de suspensão total . Eu sou experiente / ajuste com fundo das corridas . Eu amo tipo enduro equitaçãbrigado!


[COLOR=#878787 !important]Op​


----------

